# '95 GMC Sonoma



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Vehicle maintenance & repair is a fact of life & I have my share. My 1995 GMC Sonoma has 144,000 miles on it & is still running strong. Last weekend I had (or thought I had) to replace the brakes, so I bought the front pads & rear shoes in expectation of redoing everything. The fronts were fine, so I cleaned & lubed everything and buttoned it up. The left outer tie rod is loose, so I returned the front pads & got a tie rod. Installation to be performed at a later date. I opened the rears & the shoes were good, too. The problem is the axle seal on the left side is leaking onto the brakes. Wonderful. I kept the new brake shoes & will change them after I change the axle seals. I hate the smell of gear oil...

In the spring, I had to replace a freeze plug on the left side of the engine, which was no easy task in my driveway in the rain. I also replaced the upper & lower hoses, heater hoses & thermostat. Changed the oil & filter & she was good to go.

I still need to do a little sheetmetal welding on the utility body, but I think I can handle that. I have an old school locker I can use for parts (lots of small compartments & angles). The bed floor is pretty bad so I have a sheet of heavy sheetmetal laid loosely in there. I may take the bed off & build a flatbed out of wood, but I like the tool boxes on the sides. The rear bumper has seen better days, but I have a heavy duty rear step bumper on my old '65 Chevy pickup. I plan on restoring the '65 & have a couple of nice original rear bumpers I'd rather use. I'll have to narrow it & fab some brackets, but at least it's not all rusted out & twisted.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mine is a 1999 s10 they are pretty good little trucks, and you can with proper pm get alot of miles out of them.. I have seen a few with way over 300,000 miles on them.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to do the rear axle seals myself; the local mechanic quoted me about $200 parts & labor. The seals are about $25 for the pair, plus I'll need a differential gasket & some gear oil. Still need to do the tie rod, too. Maybe Sunday.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Replaced the driver side outer tie rod today. Not too bad, but when I was turning the old tie rod out to remove it, the tapered shaft (that fits into the spindle) FELL OUT!

I was so close to losing my steering, all it took was a light hammer strike! The day before, I was on the highway doing 70! Thank God I'm still alive & thank God my son wasn't harmed! 

As long as I was on a roll, I replaced the power cord on my air compressor. It was extremely dried out & cracked, had a burnt connection & the oil was low. Started tripping the breaker more frequently. All better now!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

The front door on the left side of the utility box fell off yesterday as I was putting away my tie-down straps. The metal that holds the lower hinge is rusted away & it was holding on by the rubber weatherstrip!. I started cutting up an old steel locker today & was able to use a leg, an L-shaped bar, to rebuild the missing area. Pretty solid now. Should last the winter. Now I need to form 3 or 4 boxes the same size as the rusted out tool boxes, and add hinges to the 2 rear cargo doors. Then I can remove the sheetmetal screws & actually use the rear compartments. That, or try to find a used bed cheap... I was thinking of making a wood flatbed for it when the utility bed was too far gone. That may come in the spring!


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, glad you got that tie rod changed! These old S-10's are great trucks. As of last Friday when mine was totaled I had 188,000 plus miles on it. My Dad has a '95 with almost 270,000 miles on it and it looks almost new. With a little work you can get it in good shape, maybe take your wood bed idea and use the lockers to make bins for your tools and stuff.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

My 87 GMC is a 3/4 ton 2 wd 4 speed. The thing has 92K on the clock, but it most likely is going around again.
The bed floor and insides are solid, but the skin gets ate up every couple years. I throw some patches in it and squirt fresh paint on the patches, so it still looks good. The cab is so 'tight' that I have to open a window to close the door.
I have cheater pannels to weld onto the bedsides, cab corners and new rockers for this spring.
I went over the brakes and steering a while back. Then I replaced most of the brake lines and hoses, master cyl and clutch cylenders.
That ol' GMC is tough and dependable. The little 305 lets out a puff of smoke when I start it, then you don't see any more till the next morning.

I'm going to 'schedule' new timing gears and oil pump for this year too.

Even IF I hit the lottery, I'll keep the trucks I have and spend money on them.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

After waiting for funds to come available, I finally got a new (to me) radiator. Had a small seam leak. Tried to buy one from a seller on ebay, but it came damaged. Sent it back & cancelled the order. Went to a junkyard & pulled one myself for $35. Installed it the same day. Even got a couple window crank handles & the plastic keeper that holds the hood prop rod. 

Then, suddenly my driver's side door wouldn't close right. Had to change the upper & lower hinge pins & bushings, after adding a little weld to the elongated holes the bushings fit into. Cost all of $15.

The side doors on the utility body are rusting really badly. Wish I could find replacements for cheap...


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I had a Subaru radiator 'fail' last week. In a panic, I ordered a new one. $118.. Yesterday, I raised the door of the garage I rarely ever go into and the FIRST part I saw was a 'recently- new radiator for the Subaru! GRRR! I trashed the box, so I can't sent it back! I'll just install 'new' and remember that I have a spare!
(We have 5 of these cars on the road in the family)
Future son-in-law gave me some uncle 'Ben's and a frame to 'tub' almost anything, including the 4 bar and coil overs and a narrowed 9" Ford housing as partial payment on my 46 Dodge rat rod sat.

Without stealing your thread, About the 'Rat'.
1946 Dodge PU. 1965 GMC frame, 455 Buick. Front out of an 80 Dodge Aspen cop car, rear is 66 Ford 4:11 Posi. Bed is aluminum, bent to 'look' 46 Dodge.
2,000# go-cart! with a 455 Buick!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Cublover said:


> 1946 Dodge PU. 1965 GMC frame, 455 Buick. Front out of an 80 Dodge Aspen cop car, rear is 66 Ford 4:11 Posi. Bed is aluminum, bent to 'look' 46 Dodge.
> 2,000# go-cart! with a 455 Buick!



You have GOT to show some pics of that!!!


I have a 65 Chevy 1/2 ton pickup I plan on restoring, or at least starting on this year. Bought a new (to me) used cab to replace the rotted-out original. Tons of work, but it will be worth it in the end (hopefully!). I have literally TONS of spare parts I can use, some from a Texas truck.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Went to Ohio a couple weeks ago to visit an ailing aunt. She's doing better, btw. Now I need to replace my front brake pads. It's still cheaper than buying a new truck...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Replaced the front brake pads, greased the front end components, topped off the fluids & adjusted the headlights.

Now all I need is a muffler, a new bed & a length of rear frame rail.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

TecumsehBriggs said:


> You have GOT to show some pics of that!!!
> 
> 
> I have a 65 Chevy 1/2 ton pickup I plan on restoring, or at least starting on this year. Bought a new (to me) used cab to replace the rotted-out original. Tons of work, but it will be worth it in the end (hopefully!). I have literally TONS of spare parts I can use, some from a Texas truck.


New son-in-law bought it, (the 46). At this time, she's stashed 'high and dry'. Check out the 'Lemonaide' post. In off topic. Besides cleaning up the farm, that will be my 'focus' for the next couple months.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Got tired of rolling out a rug to protect my load from my rusty truck bed, then having to roll it up before it rains. I found a free 6.5' plastic truck bed liner from a full size Chevy pickup on craigslist. I cut a 38" strip out of the middle & installed it in my truck. While I was at it, I added a fresh coat of paint to my trailer deck, scraped & wirebrushed the rear bumper, then shot a coat of paint on the rusty rear bumper.

1st pic...rusty truck bed.

2nd pic...truck bed liner front.

3rd pic...truck bed liner rear.

4th pic...new truck bed!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Now ya won't get rust on your bouncy houses!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Cublover said:


> Now ya won't get rust on your bouncy houses!



Or tear them open!

Don't have to worry about that anymore!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

My next project is the fuel tank filler hose. It leaks when I add gas. I'll have to remove the rubber couplers & check for leaks. Maybe this week...


----------



## Farmer_John (Mar 14, 2012)

I have to say I like the look of yours a LOT better than my brothers s-10, we call it the "dent-mobile" after it got the side of the bed caved in by a forklift.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Last week, tractorwrangler & I replaced the muffler on my truck. The tailpipe was kinda iffy as well, so I added a turned down extension after the muffler. Nice & quiet now. 

Monday after work & after picking up my son at school, I noticed an antifreeze smell. I looked & saw the water pump dripping from the vent hole. I picked up a water pump & headed over to tractorwrangler's house. We changed the water pump & I was back on the road in about an hour.

Saturday I replaced a hose clamp on the fuel tank filler hose (which was leaking), then cut off the safety chain attachment rings on the rear bumper that kept bending my trailer hitch every time I backed up & turned too sharply. I still need to buy a can or two of Safety Blue paint to paint the bumper & touch up the trailer.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Son and I replaced a rotor, pads and all brake lines heading to the rear this week on his '00' sten. We had to use a pipewrench to pull the pins. I broke 3 of them loose, then bruised my palm, so he had to break the last one loose.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

On my '89 F150 it was nearly every year i had to replace the right axle seal - after a few seal changes I wondered if the actual bering was bad - so i bot new seals and one new bering - it never leaked again .


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Painted the bumper & most of the trailer Safety Blue. Too bad it doesn't match the rest of my faded, scratched, rusty truck...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Upper hose sprung a pinhole leak last week when I was on my way to pick up my son from school. Stopped by Carquest (closest auto parts store) & got a hose...$28! Geez. Talked to the guy at the counter a little & he discounted it to $21. A little better, but not alot!


A couple days ago, my son & I were going to Farm & Fleet for some lawn tractor batteries & other stuff when I noticed the alternator wasn't charging!. Stopped at an Auto Zone (closest store) & got an alternator...$95! Geez!. Borrowed some of their crappy tools & still managed to swap out the alternator. One of the battery bolts was loose, so I bought a new one, which was slightly longer & tightened up ok. 

Lost my energy for Farm & Fleet, so I did some work in the yard.

BTW, my wife has started a New Truck Fund jar & it has abot $20 in it so far. Our mortgage company has somehow ok'd a modification & our payments will be substantially less per month. Can't wait to get a new truck, but I know I have to...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Somebody dipped into the truck fund...back to square one.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Wish the truck fund was full. Exhaust pipe behind cat & before muffler rotted through at the flange. Now I have an excuse to pull out the mig welder. For now a bean can is holding tight.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Out of argon gas for the mig. Drats.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Frame completely rotted through on the right rear. $400 in the truck fund. Wife says we can "find" another $1k if necessary. Either I buy another pickup, or fix up the '96 Grand Cherokee. It needs trans work, tires & a battery.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Had $2k in my pocket all weekend looking for a truck. No luck. The best ones sold right away & the ones I looked at were rustbuckets. Eventually, tractorwrangler & I welded the frame on my truck, welded the exhaust, resecured the trailer ball & added another rivet to the front bumper cover. Crisis averted for now, but I'm gonna need a new truck soon!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Guess the wife misunderstood when I told her to put the money back in the bank for now. To her, that means spend it all on bills! Found a great truck today for $1500, but my truck fund jar is down to $300. What a kick in the face day!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Man, those darn Bills!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Picked up a 95 Silverado Z71 4x4 on Monday. Runs great & body is very good except for cab corners.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like you got yourself a great truck there! Good score!
Cheers


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

She's gonna need a few things done. Saturday I installed the driver side mirror glass (which was missing). Sunday I shopped around for a ball mount for the hitch. A new 5 1/4" drop goes for $32! Without the ball! Found a guy on craigslist with a 5 1/4" drop & a 2" ball...and a 6" drop, no ball for $10 each! Gonna pick them up in the morning. After that, I have to make an extension for the 4 flat trailer wiring, about 12" to 18". Next paycheck will pay for the title transfer & plates. Then I can actually drive it.


----------

